# A few pics I thought I would share.



## Grim Reefer (Dec 25, 2005)

Grim


----------



## skunk (Dec 25, 2005)

wheres the beef lol? i dont see a pic .


----------



## Grim Reefer (Dec 26, 2005)

oops, didn't realize that the pics were 1.5 megs each.


----------



## skunk (Dec 26, 2005)

nice pics grim is that your ww and blueberry ? what light you using and how far away is it ? and isnt the ww stronger than the blueberry . also  what nutes you using?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 7, 2006)

Those are some nice looking  buds, Grim. Tell us about them. What is it? How did you grow it? Best of all, how did it smoke and what kind of high?


----------



## skunk (Jan 8, 2006)

i see how grim is now he reepes his harvest and says seeya wouldnt want to be ya .


----------

